# German trim on Atticus



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Personally I think he looks adorable!  Im sure the carrot tail would be cute too.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

He looks great! Both of his ears are laying just right.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I love it, he really looks cute.

Paula


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

He looks very cute!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, it does look very masculine, I've never liked this look before...it's just perfect for his little face!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG does he ever look cute! I love his little ears!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE it! He's as cute as usual.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Atticus looks wonderful. I think the trim is great on him...Lets you see his cute little face from all angles.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think he looks great in it. I think it suits him well and he even looks bigger than he did in the fluffier clips. I put Billy in that trim too and it took me about a week to get used to it because I went from a full show ring continental to the German. I love it on him now. He looks very manly too. 

That last photo of him is the greatest!_


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOVE it - he looks adorable in a German!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

IMO the ears without the Poms are quite masculine . . short haired or shaved. 

I like his look!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

No doubt about it, This clip looks fantastic on Atticus! Really makes him look like a little man!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I like how you can see his face. Toys have such cute little faces.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I love his new look.

what blade # did you use on the ears?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man I LOVE it!!  He looks fantastic, I love his tiny little ears. You will get used to it, hahah.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Atticus looks AWESOME! What a dude!

SpooSpirit, if you have a picture and the free time, would you kindly post a picture of Billy?

Vinnie always looks awesome in his pictures. His look grew on my so much I tried to do it to Pie. I messed up the back by cutting to close to the neck and I trimmed up above the ears because I didn't know what I was doing. I think she looks too masculine and it took away from her puppy looks, so I'll let it grow out. The clipped ears are a good thing here because we have SO many ticks. I'll probably keep changing her hairstyle because it's fun and she's my first poodle. I've been having lots of PC issues, so I haven't been checking in much lately.

I have lots of catching up to do, reading about and looking at pictures of all of your wonderful poodles.

Thanks for posting Atticus' pictures. What a manly little guy his looks to be!

Lynn 
Pie, Yowza & Oprah


----------

